# ارجو الافادة عن تكييف النوبيرا



## gamaltax (22 فبراير 2010)

املك نوبيرا2009 وتم شرائها حديثا مستعملة عاملة 23000 كم وليس معى الضمان او كتيب الصيانة
وعند تشغيل التكييف وجدت انة لايبرد الا بشكل ضعيف ماذا تنصحونى وما هو التشخيص لهذا الوضع
وماذا افعل
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## سمير شربك (23 فبراير 2010)

أي شخص مختص بالتكييف يمكنه الأصلاح ويمكن يكون العل من الضاغط أو المواسيرتهريب غاز 
أو من رادياتير المكيف 

أعتقد بالكشف عليها في أي مكان مختص في بلدك سيحل المشكلة


----------



## العقاب الهرم (23 فبراير 2010)

كما ذكر اخانا المتميز دائما سمير ...لا يمكن تحديد العيب الا بعد فحص دائرة التكييف فلاحتمالات متعددة
لذلك انصحك بفحصها لدى ورشة صيانة


----------



## D3v1l-0 (26 فبراير 2010)

شكرااا الك


----------

